# ASUS Black Blu-ray Burner SATA BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS - OEM questions.



## Ray_Rogers2109

After I get the Blu-ray disc burner installed in September along with setting up my computer to be finally usable, what're some recommended Blu-ray disc authoring programs? Also a video converter would be nice with tons of options. For film/celluloid related content I want to retain all film grain and leave it untouched but recoded to be burned onto a Blu-ray disc. Yes I'm an avid film fanatic and have burned several AVCHDs in the past.
Only problem would be the price for a spindle of burnable Blu-ray discs.

EDIT: Shouldn't this board be updated to include Blu-ray?


----------



## TedM

Well, if I remember correctly, the ASUS BW-12B1ST comes with bundled software. Try to look for Cyberlink's software.
If you want to shy away from the pack, though, you can try Ulead's solution: http://www.ulead.com/

And if you want a really nice video converter with tons of options, I've found none as intriguing as MediaCoder: http://www.mediacoderhq.com/
It's a bit technical, so if you aren't sure of what you're doing, then you may want to look for a simpler option.


----------

